# Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung



## bmüller (4. Nov. 2007)

ich suche noch nach Rat für eine feste Randbefestigung.

Habe das Problem ,daß ich nicht bis zum Betonring unter Hecke (siehe Foto mit der Folie kann .
Ich müßte also irrgendwie im Abstand von ca 10cm einen Ring herstellen.
Die Höhe kann 30cm sein.

Auf dem erstem Bild (Rohbau)besser zu erkennen

Hab schon geschaut ob ich so etwas in Kunststoff bekomme, hatte aber noch nichts gefunden .

Hatte mir auch schon überlegt einen schmalen Betonring dort ein zu bauen, weiß nur nicht wie ich den verschalen soll.


----------



## MeneMeiner (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo bmüller,

irgendwe komme ich mit deinen Daten / Beschreibungen / Fragen nicht ganz klar... 

Ist Bild 2 der Zustand vorher (weil Folie ja noch genug da ist)?

Wenn ja, würde ich sagen: Nix verlängern oder flicken, sondern Lehrgeld zahlen und größere Folie kaufen. Dürfte bei der Größe nicht sonderlich viel kosten. Es sei denn, man hat gerade einen Engpass  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bmüller (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bmüller,
> 
> irgendwe komme ich mit deinen Daten / Beschreibungen / Fragen nicht ganz klar...
> 
> ...



Irrgendwie haste mich falsch verstanden.

Das Erste Bild zeigt nur die Grube das Zweite Bild den nächsten Bauabschnitt.

Die Plane ist auch nicht zu kurz.

Nur wie auf dem Zweiten Bild gut erkennen kannst geht die Folie jetzt bis zur Hecke (unter der hecke ist ein Betonring)

Ich möchte jetzt aber zu Hecke abstand halten und einen Abschluß der Plane zwischen Außenring (Hecke) und Mittleres Loch setzen.

Quasi den Teichrand sauber abschließen in einer Höhe.


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hi Tom

Gib mal bei Tante goo..... Betonplanplatten ein. Ich denke das dir damit am besten geholfen ist.
Hab sie hier:

und hier:

eingesetzt.
Mit diesen Platten kriegste so ziemlich jede Form hin. Lassen sich mit ner Tischkreissäge oder aber auch nur mit ner Stichsäge sehr gut verarbeiten.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## MeneMeiner (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				bmüller schrieb:
			
		

> Irrgendwie haste mich falsch verstanden.



Jau, lag an mir, sorry dafür ... :smoki 



			
				bmüller schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Problem ,daß ich nicht bis zum Betonring unter Hecke (siehe Foto mit der Folie kann .



und weiter...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jackson (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Irgendwie haste mich falsch verstanden.

Das Erste Bild zeigt nur die Grube das Zweite Bild den nächsten Bauabschnitt.

Die Plane ist auch nicht zu kurz.

Nur wie auf dem Zweiten Bild gut erkennen kannst geht die Folie jetzt bis zur Hecke (unter der hecke ist ein Betonring)

Ich möchte jetzt aber zu Hecke abstand halten und einen Abschluß der Plane zwischen Außenring (Hecke) und Mittleres Loch setzen.

Quasi den Teichrand sauber abschließen in einer Höhe.





Hallo bmüller ,

Ich bin zur Zeit auch an der Randbefestigung aktiv, um dir einen Tip geben zu können , wäre es hilfreich wenn Du mir den ungefähr benötigten Durchmesser 
nennen könntest.


Gruß , Jackson


----------



## bmüller (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Durchmesser 2,45m


----------



## bmüller (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom
> 
> Gib mal bei Tante goo..... Betonplanplatten ein. Ich denke das dir damit am besten geholfen ist.
> Hab sie hier:
> ...




Super Tip

danke Werner


----------



## bmüller (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Haste zufällig noch ein oder 2 von den Platten rumfliegen Werner ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hi Tom

Ganze nicht mehr, aber noch welche ca. 200cmx40cm.
Nur diese Idee was dir da im Kopf rumgeistert, die verwerf mal wieder.
Du wohnst ne Ecke zu weit weg. Geh zu nem Bauunternehmer oder eben in einen Baumarkt Horn.... etc ( Ob...weniger)
dort wird man dir weiterhelfen können. Womöglich sägen sie sie dir auch gleich zu. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Oki doki

und bei dem wasserfall hab ich bis jetzt erst leider die Estrichmatte stehen.--Wetter is schiette 

ich meld mich dann


----------



## bmüller (18. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

upps hatte ganz vergessen ein neues foto einzustellen vom teich mit neuer umrandung


----------



## Annett (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hi.

Also "etwas" größer dürfte das Bild schon sein. 
Mach es doch mal auf 800x600 und max. 244kB - das nimmt die Software ohne Probleme an.... 

So sieht man ja fast nix.


----------



## bmüller (25. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Also "etwas" größer dürfte das Bild schon sein.
> Mach es doch mal auf 800x600 und max. 244kB - das nimmt die Software ohne Probleme an....
> ...



sorry wird nachgeholt


----------



## bmüller (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

so hier mal ein größeres bildchen


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Moin,

 hast es geschafft.
Die Steine, mit denen die Folie aufrecht gehalten wird... sind die nur lose gestapelt. Das sieht so wackelig aus.  


Als nächstes würde ich dringend Pflanzen einbringen, sonst gibts nur "grünes Wasser".


----------



## bmüller (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo,

wie Ihr ja seht habe ich in der Flachwasserzone Kies aufgefüllt , würde sich da vielleicht Sand besser machen?
Ich denke da auch an die Bepflanzung.

danke


----------

